# Food Safety News - 04/12/2021 .....Vaccines but no ‘compassionate release’ for Parnell brothers prior to May hearings



## daveomak.fs (Apr 12, 2021)

*Vaccines but no ‘compassionate release’ for Parnell brothers prior to May hearings*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 12, 2021 12:05 am Ahead of their back-to-back habeas corpus hearings set for the final week of May in Albany, GA, brothers Stewart and Michael Parnell remain in federal custody. Stewart, 66, and Michael, 62, were unsuccessful with their requests for “compassionate release” under the First Step Act, the federal prison reform act that became law ahead of the... Continue Reading


*Herbal medicine linked to Danish Salmonella outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 12, 2021 12:03 am A Salmonella outbreak in Denmark affecting 25 people has been traced to a brand of herbal supplement, according to food safety officials. The majority fell sick in March and Orkla Care A/S, the seller of the implicated products, has issued a recall of several batches. The Statens Serum Institut (SSI), Danish Medicines Agency, the Danish... Continue Reading


*FDA warns Bronx food firm about import violations*
By News Desk on Apr 12, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

